# Dried Fruit



## Reegan (Apr 4, 2003)

Are dried fruits like Mangos, pinapples etc o.k to eat? I know to watch out for bananas which can be deep fried but what about other fruit? Once again I cannot read the labels because they are in Japanese.Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot depends on what bothers/triggers you.If you handle fresh fruits OK, for the most part I would think dried fruits would be OK as well. With one caveat, there is a volume issue. While you might be able to eat 1 fresh mango, etc and feel full and stop, you may be able to eat more than 1 mango, etc worth of dried mango, so there could be a dose issue. Some of the things that are bothersome in fruit (fructose, sugar alcohols) tend to give dose dependant responses. Where some might be OK for you a whole bunch might cause gas or diarrhea.The other thing that can be a problem for some people is perservatives added to the dried fruit. Sulfides, etc are used a lot in the US (don't know about Japan) But one way to tell is how browned the fruit is. If it is the same color as fresh fruit I would tend to think it has preservatives in it. The stuff that is a bit brownish generally doesn't have as many additives. Now the additives may not bother you, but it is something that may bother some people.K.


----------

